# Name that Weed - Mile-a minute weed



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Okay, what's this one?










It has these really wild, tiny BRIGHT blue berries growing on it. The vine sticks like flypaper if you touch it.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

actually, more like weak velcro.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Is it 'mile a minute weed?'


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

My first guess is a bindweed, but could be a wild buckwheat.

Does it have blooms like a morninglory?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I thought 'bindweed' at first, except for the 'velcro'. Look at this picture:

http://www.invasivespecies.gov/profiles/milemin.shtml


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Mile-a minute weed it is. Thanks, guys! You are amazing!

More to follow.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

bump


----------

